# Super Saloons 2015



## baksteen8168 (27/3/15)

( @TylerD - @RoSsIkId - @Riaz - Thought you would like this )

So this is the new livery we will be using for 2015. Race series stickers still need to be added.

Spots for sponsor stickers are still open on her for vape retailers 





































And one with my Anarchist.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (27/3/15)

Hel sy is sexy.

Specs?

Will you be coming to Killarney?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/3/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> Hel sy is sexy.
> 
> Specs?
> 
> Will you be coming to Killarney?



Series 6 RX7
13B Rotary Turbo (single turbo)
Don't have up to date KW because the previous turbo decided to quit, but last dyno figures were 387kw at the wheels. Should be a tad bit stronger now.

No Killarney. Next race is tomorrow at Kyalami (last race before the track gets redesigned)
Championship moves between Zwartkops - Midvaal - Phakisa - Kyalami.


----------



## RoSsIkId (27/3/15)

T66?


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/3/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> T66?



Correct - But the internals have been changed. Not too sure about the specs of them - that's the in-law's department.


----------



## RoSsIkId (27/3/15)

The origenal tail lights would round off the rear perfect. They wont be seeing that sexy front much but give them something to look atleast on the rear.


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/3/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> The origenal tail lights would round off the rear perfect. They wont be seeing that sexy front much but give them something to look atleast on the rear.



They are bloody expensive and hard to come by. The whole tail end, bonnet, doors and front fenders are fiberglass.


----------



## TylerD (27/3/15)

Looks very saxi!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/3/15)

Wow, amazing @baksteen8168 !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

